# Intro 2015: The Paleo (Paleolithic) Diet!



## Shai Hulud

After deciding last year (and after a decent amount of personal research and fact-checking) that I wanted to incorporate the "Paleo" concept into my current fitness program, I've spent the better part of December working up a program plan to add to my lifestyle (to be implemented starting this week!). Besides the diet, I've adjusted my pre-workout/training routine to include primal movements along with the joint mobility exercises. Accusations of "Paleo-fantasy" (most of which are valid points in themselves) aside, I see the obvious benefits of a grain-free, gluten-free, nutrient rich diet which shuns processed foods, food products and artificial ingredients. I'm skeptical as to whether one can really "detox" the body as most mainstream health junkies would have you believe, but I have never questioned the pluses of eating natural food, and cutting down on excess carbs and junk. 

I'll be adding the Paleo Diet/Lifestyle to my current training program, which outside boxing and Muay Thai consists mostly of kettlebell (primary), jump rope and bodyweight training.

Has anyone else here ever tried to the Paleo Diet too - thoughts on it? Or turned to nutrition as a means of improving their health or performance in the martial arts? Cheers.


----------



## Transk53

Shai Hulud said:


> After deciding last year (and after a decent amount of personal research and fact-checking) that I wanted to incorporate the "Paleo" concept into my current fitness program, I've spent the better part of December working up a program plan to add to my lifestyle (to be implemented starting this week!). Besides the diet, I've adjusted my pre-workout/training routine to include primal movements along with the joint mobility exercises. Accusations of "Paleo-fantasy" (most of which are valid points in themselves) aside, I see the obvious benefits of a grain-free, gluten-free, nutrient rich diet which shuns processed foods, food products and artificial ingredients. I'm skeptical as to whether one can really "detox" the body as most mainstream health junkies would have you believe, but I have never questioned the pluses of eating natural food, and cutting down on excess carbs and junk.
> 
> I'll be adding the Paleo Diet/Lifestyle to my current training program, which outside boxing and Muay Thai consists mostly of kettlebell (primary), jump rope and bodyweight training.
> 
> Has anyone else here ever tried to the Paleo Diet too - thoughts on it? Or turned to nutrition as a means of improving their health or performance in the martial arts? Cheers.



Not personally, would not know what a lot of that is lol, but a work colleague is starting a month detox from today. He is looking into Paleo but not sure if he is going to go for that. I will mention what you have written. Looks quite interesting. Good luck with it!


----------



## Tez3

Transk53 said:


> Not personally, would not know what a lot of that is lol, but a work colleague is starting a month detox from today. He is looking into Paleo but not sure if he is going to go for that. I will mention what you have written. Looks quite interesting. Good luck with it!



On the detox subject, a very good article. You can t detox your body. It s a myth. So how do you get healthy Life and style The Guardian


----------



## Transk53

Tez3 said:


> On the detox subject, a very good article. You can t detox your body. It s a myth. So how do you get healthy Life and style The Guardian



I will have a read.


----------



## Tez3

More good reading, I can recommend Gary's stuff, he spends a lot of time researching and looking into things, he's pretty good on MMA and kickboxing too as well as all the other stuff he does, multi talented and owns two of the most gorgeous dogs going.
Gary Turner


----------



## seasoned

We are what we eat. In this day of fast food and the fact that everyone is in a huge hurry to fit as much into a day as they can, our health through diet can suffer.
Just like any high performance vehicle, which is what our bodies are, given the proper fuel, will preform at optimal levels, as it was designed to do. 
 The three main elimination organs of the body are the kidneys, the liver, and the colon. 
 Through a balanced natural diet and daily exercise we can go a long way in helping to ensure these above organs work at optimal levels. 
As the OP mentions, adding the Paleo concepts to an already focused effort, IMO will go a long way in helping our body do one of it's main functions, elimination on a daily basis of toxins. 
  Processed foods, along with the addition of sugar into our food source by manufactures has done much to harm us. (Good luck on your quest to obtain great health through personal responsibility of your health......


----------



## Shai Hulud

Transk53 said:


> Not personally, would not know what a lot of that is lol, but a work colleague is starting a month detox from today. He is looking into Paleo but not sure if he is going to go for that. I will mention what you have written. Looks quite interesting. Good luck with it!


Hello, Transk!

Basically, The "Paleo" diet seeks to mimic what our ancestors would have eaten in the Paleolithic era. Essentially a no-grain, no-gluten, high-fat, high-nutrient diet veering away from processed foodstuffs and anything artificial. 

I'm also trying to look into 30 day detoxes myself. It's definitely not as restrictive as the Paleo Diet. I hope your friend sees it through! Cheers to good health!



Tez3 said:


> On the detox subject, a very good article. You can t detox your body. It s a myth. So how do you get healthy Life and style The Guardian


Indeed that was a brilliant article. Thank you for that, Tez. I've always been skeptical of how much faith conventional wisdom seems to place on fiber, roughage and Vitamin C as "nature's broom". I've bookmarked this here link to show to others. Much thanks!



seasoned said:


> We are what we eat. In this day of fast food and the fact that everyone is in a huge hurry to fit as much into a day as they can, our health through diet can suffer.
> Just like any high performance vehicle, which is what our bodies are, given the proper fuel, will preform at optimal levels, as it was designed to do.
> The three main elimination organs of the body are the kidneys, the liver, and the colon.
> Through a balanced natural diet and daily exercise we can go a long way in helping to ensure these above organs work at optimal levels.
> As the OP mentions, adding the Paleo concepts to an already focused effort, IMO will go a long way in helping our body do one of it's main functions, elimination on a daily basis of toxins.
> Processed foods, along with the addition of sugar into our food source by manufactures has done much to harm us. (Good luck on your quest to obtain great health through personal responsibility of your health......


Thank you, Seas.

The Paleo Movement also occasionally supports sustainable development and responsible agriculture. As someone nuts over renewable energy and green solutions, it's something very close to my heart.


----------



## Transk53

Shai Hulud said:


> Hello, Transk!
> 
> Basically, The "Paleo" diet seeks to mimic what our ancestors would have eaten in the Paleolithic era. Essentially a no-grain, no-gluten, high-fat, high-nutrient diet veering away from processed foodstuffs and anything artificial.
> 
> I'm also trying to look into 30 day detoxes myself. It's definitely not as restrictive as the Paleo Diet. I hope your friend sees it through! Cheers to good health!



Personally along with the usual eat this, then don't eat this kind of food, I was told about "Milk Thistle" Still use it on the odd occasion now. How that would fit into any kind of diet/detox programme not sure.


----------



## Tez3

After reading, looking up and doing a fair bit of research I wouldn't touch the 'Paleo diet', apart fro the no eating processed food which I don't anyway I can't see anything good about it, it's totally unrealistic and I think leaves you in danger of actually eating worse. I think it's just another fad based of somewhat iffy science. There is plenty of criticism about it coming from well qualified  sources. So much is based on what a supposed caveman ate.
How to Really Eat Like a Hunter-Gatherer Why the Paleo Diet Is Half-Baked Interactive Infographic - Scientific American

Food for thought Cooking in human evolution - Neuroanthropology


----------



## Buka

I've never had a need for dieting, but have watched countless people I've trained with go on them for a long time.

My brother-in-law (an all natural, holistic kind of guy - I call him a cosmic oatmeal cookie, lovingly) was a good black belt in his day. He hasn't trained in twenty years and recently became obese. He went on the Paleo diet a year ago. Lost forty pounds, his cholesterol dropped off the charts and he feels great. We resume training, him and I, this Wednesday in grappling. 

From what I've seen, I have nothing but good things to say about the Paleo thing.


----------



## Tez3

Stopping eating processed food, eating clean and exercise will have you losing weight and feeling better, there are very little actual scientific studies that say the paleo diet is a good one to follow.
Don t Eat Like a Caveman Food Safety News


----------



## Dirty Dog

Fad diets are just that; fads. There's no real benefit to them other than generating cash for the author, their publisher, and the bookstore.
Eat a balanced diet. If you're gaining weight, decrease the portion size and exercise more. 
That's all you really need to read about diets.
"Cleansing" and "detoxing" don't do anything (well, sometimes they make people sick... but they don't do anything beneficial).


----------



## Transk53

My Sister a couple years ago or so, came up with a great diet. Fruit and veg, white meat etc.. Boxercise bootcamp, the gym and running. She is doing a half marathon this year. None of fangled supplements, shakes and whatever. Quite proud of her, and in the process of just healthy eating, she dropped an impressive amount of weight, not that she obese. She has done a tough mudder as well. Oh and she started a bit of kick boxing as well


----------



## seasoned

Buka said:


> I've never had a need for dieting, but have watched countless people I've trained with go on them for a long time.
> 
> My brother-in-law (an all natural, holistic kind of guy - I call him a cosmic oatmeal cookie, lovingly) was a good black belt in his day. He hasn't trained in twenty years and recently became obese. He went on the Paleo diet a year ago. Lost forty pounds, his cholesterol dropped off the charts and he feels great. We resume training, him and I, this Wednesday in grappling.
> 
> From what I've seen, I have nothing but good things to say about the Paleo thing.


I think it all has to do with different strokes for different folks. What works for one may not work for another. Good for your brother-in-law for loosing the weight and getting healthy.


----------



## seasoned

I'm with you guy's pertaining to fad diets, well rounded and balanced is key. I can only speak for myself, but when I dropped all sugar and processed food, I also dropped 3 different med's I was on. also, I lost 35 pounds over the past few years and I feel great. The only problem I have is I'm still old, bummer.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Tez3 said:


> Stopping eating processed food, eating clean and exercise will have you losing weight and feeling better, there are very little actual scientific studies that say the paleo diet is a good one to follow.
> Don t Eat Like a Caveman Food Safety News


Couldn't this just be a case of calling what you do, the Paleo Diet? There is nothing wrong with cutting the donuts, and pastries.


----------



## Transk53

seasoned said:


> I'm with you guy's pertaining to fad diets, well rounded and balanced is key. I can only speak for myself, but when I dropped all sugar and processed food, I also dropped 3 different med's I was on. also, I lost 35 pounds over the past few years and I feel great. The only problem I have is I'm still old, bummer.



One of the things I did was cut out the sugar


----------



## seasoned

Transk53 said:


> One of the things I did was cut out the sugar


Great idea. Plus all the hidden sugar in all the box food.


----------



## Transk53

seasoned said:


> Great idea. Plus all the hidden sugar in all the box food.



Yes I must concede that I labels meant whether it was Heinz 57 or whatever. Do a little research, it quite eye opening. Then you have to think about what "is not on the label" Quite shocking really. I understand that the USA is one of the biggest advocates of GM stuff? Apologies to the OP if Oft, but what is the reality on that seasoned? Is something that is consciously thought of, or just the "it tastes good whatever dude" kind of thing?


----------



## Buka

I think what might be the greatest benefit of _any_ diet is you're changing your eating habits. If one needs to diet for weight, health or both, obviously what/how they were eating before wasn't working well.

Of course this is assuming that any new diet includes at least a few cookies. Or maybe pie.


----------



## Transk53

Buka said:


> I think what might be the greatest benefit of _any_ diet is you're changing your eating habits. If one needs to diet for weight, health or both, obviously what/how they were eating before wasn't working well.
> 
> Of course this is assuming that any new diet includes at least a few cookies. Or maybe pie.



Depends, would that be a Mississippi Mud Pie?


----------



## Buka

Transk53 said:


> Depends, would that be a Mississippi Mud Pie?



I had to look up what that was. I've never had that. Sure would like to, though!


----------



## Transk53

Buka said:


> I had to look up what that was. I've never had that. Sure would like to, though!



Devine with marshmallows


----------



## Shai Hulud

Buka said:


> I think what might be the greatest benefit of _any_ diet is you're changing your eating habits. If one needs to diet for weight, health or both, obviously what/how they were eating before wasn't working well.
> 
> Of course this is assuming that any new diet includes at least a few cookies. Or maybe pie.


The chocolate stays, albeit in smaller quantities!


----------



## Shai Hulud

Transk53 said:


> My Sister a couple years ago or so, came up with a great diet. Fruit and veg, white meat etc.. Boxercise bootcamp, the gym and running. She is doing a half marathon this year. None of fangled supplements, shakes and whatever. Quite proud of her, and in the process of just healthy eating, she dropped an impressive amount of weight, not that she obese. She has done a tough mudder as well. Oh and she started a bit of kick boxing as well


Hence the saying, _abs are made in the kitchen_!


----------



## Tames D

seasoned said:


> I'm with you guy's pertaining to fad diets, well rounded and balanced is key. I can only speak for myself, but when I dropped all sugar and processed food, I also dropped 3 different med's I was on. also, I lost 35 pounds over the past few years and I feel great.* The only problem I have is I'm still old, bummer. *


Hey you're not old, you're seasoned . And you are obviously doing something right..


----------



## Tames D

Shai Hulud said:


> After deciding last year (and after a decent amount of personal research and fact-checking) that I wanted to incorporate the "Paleo" concept into my current fitness program, I've spent the better part of December working up a program plan to add to my lifestyle (to be implemented starting this week!). Besides the diet, I've adjusted my pre-workout/training routine to include primal movements along with the joint mobility exercises. Accusations of "Paleo-fantasy" (most of which are valid points in themselves) aside, I see the obvious benefits of a grain-free, gluten-free, nutrient rich diet which shuns processed foods, food products and artificial ingredients. I'm skeptical as to whether one can really "detox" the body as most mainstream health junkies would have you believe, but I have never questioned the pluses of eating natural food, and cutting down on excess carbs and junk.
> 
> I'll be adding the Paleo Diet/Lifestyle to my current training program, which outside boxing and Muay Thai consists mostly of kettlebell (primary), jump rope and bodyweight training.
> 
> Has anyone else here ever tried to the Paleo Diet too - thoughts on it? Or turned to nutrition as a means of improving their health or performance in the martial arts? Cheers.


Hey, congrats on your plan. Nutrition, in my opinion is everything. We can work out until the cows come home, but without good nutrition we wil never be at our best health.


----------



## Tames D

Buka said:


> I think what might be the greatest benefit of _any_ diet is you're changing your eating habits. If one needs to diet for weight, health or both, obviously what/how they were eating before wasn't working well.
> 
> Of course this is assuming that any new diet includes at least a few cookies. Or maybe pie.


Pie? Did someone mention pie?


----------



## Transk53

Shai Hulud said:


> Hence the saying, _abs are made in the kitchen_!



Lol. Not sure my Sister would look at that way


----------



## ballen0351

I did Paleo for a while I lost a bunch of weight.  It was hard to stay with it because Im at work so much.  I felt better and healthier.  A lady at my church does it she lost like 100 pounds in like a 10 months.


----------



## Transk53

ballen0351 said:


> I did Paleo for a while I lost a bunch of weight.  It was hard to stay with it because Im at work so much.  I felt better and healthier.  A lady at my church does it she lost like 100 pounds in like a 10 months.



What's that like four or five stones or so. Impressive.


----------



## ballen0351

Transk53 said:


> What's that like four or five stones or so. Impressive.


I guess 4 or 5 big rocks yeah


----------



## Instructor

I had great success with Paleo.  I am trying to get back on the wagon currently.  Unfortunately I ate too much of the wrong stuff over the holidays....


----------



## Tez3

w


ballen0351 said:


> I guess 4 or 5 big rocks yeah




A stone is 14lbs, we don't weigh people just in pounds 

The thing that seems wrong with Paleo, is that is based on something that is unsubstantiated scientifically and may well be, in the long term, bad for your health. Giving up processed food can never be wrong nor can cutting down on sugar but for the rest it's dubious what health benefits there are. You can lose weight on numerous diets, whether those diets are good for you is a different thing.


----------



## Transk53

Instructor said:


> I had great success with Paleo.  I am trying to get back on the wagon currently.  Unfortunately I ate too much of the wrong stuff over the holidays....



Tell me about lol. I put 3/4's of a stone. Around 11 pounds grr.


----------



## Transk53

Tez3 said:


> w
> 
> 
> 
> A stone is 14lbs, we don't weigh people just in pounds
> 
> The thing that seems wrong with Paleo, is that is based on something that is unsubstantiated scientifically and may well be, in the long term, bad for your health. Giving up processed food can never be wrong nor can cutting down on sugar but for the rest it's dubious what health benefits there are. You can lose weight on numerous diets, whether those diets are good for you is a different thing.



Here is another Tez, the all juice diet. It does seem to work. A colleague of mines missus did it. Lost quite a bit of weight. Don't think I could do it, but have thought about. Of course though, I am not fat, just a little padding


----------



## Transk53

ballen0351 said:


> I guess 4 or 5 big rocks yeah



I should koko, that would be good by anyone's standard. I only lost 28 pounds over a year. Not that much at all really.


----------



## Tez3

The problem is that of course all these diets make you lose weight, the thing to think about though is at what cost to the body?


----------



## Transk53

Tez3 said:


> The problem is that of course all these diets make you lose weight, the thing to think about though is at what cost to the body?



Yeah I have intimate knowledge on that! At least the latter part of the post. The problem is, too many people think they have the perfect diet. Don't think that actually exists in that context. Healthy eating is something a person can do themselves with just a modicum of willpower towards themselves, not a new fangled dietician. imho.


----------



## ballen0351

If you do Paleo right its pretty healthy.  Its mostly organic fruits and veggies with unprocessed meats sprinkled in.


----------



## Transk53

ballen0351 said:


> If you do Paleo right its pretty healthy.  Its mostly organic fruits and veggies with unprocessed meats sprinkled in.



To me the only unprocessed meat is Fish from monger that had caught them. The rest I agree Ballen. With meat though, you need to have a farming background like me. Or, you have a family butchers shop. This is just my personal opinion though, I see too much crap about how healthy supermarkets are. I will stop here though  lest I go on a rant about UK farming. There I go again Oft.


----------



## Tez3

ballen0351 said:


> If you do Paleo right its pretty healthy.  Its mostly organic fruits and veggies with unprocessed meats sprinkled in.



A lot of scientific people believe it isn't that healthy for you though. Nutritionists warn of dangers in Paleo dieting


----------



## Touch Of Death

Tez3 said:


> w
> 
> 
> 
> A stone is 14lbs, we don't weigh people just in pounds
> 
> The thing that seems wrong with Paleo, is that is based on something that is unsubstantiated scientifically and may well be, in the long term, bad for your health. Giving up processed food can never be wrong nor can cutting down on sugar but for the rest it's dubious what health benefits there are. You can lose weight on numerous diets, whether those diets are good for you is a different thing.


Bread causes inflamation and bloating.


----------



## Tez3

Touch Of Death said:


> Bread causes inflamation and bloating.




Not to everyone, I make my own from flour ground just up the road and it agrees with everyone who eats it. Like most food it depends on what it contains and how it's made.
Crakehall Watermill bed and breakfast and working watermill Bedale Yorkshire


----------



## Touch Of Death

Tez3 said:


> Not to everyone, I make my own from flour ground just up the road and it agrees with everyone who eats it. Like most food it depends on what it contains and how it's made.
> Crakehall Watermill bed and breakfast and working watermill Bedale Yorkshire


OK, but can you argue the Caine an Able Story? God said, "No!".


----------



## Transk53

Touch Of Death said:


> OK, but can you argue the Caine an Able Story? God said, "No!".



I would say whatever dude. Homemade bread, try it TOD. This is assuming you don't kill you're oven


----------



## Touch Of Death

Transk53 said:


> I would say whatever dude. Homemade bread, try it TOD. This is assuming you don't kill you're oven


The Devil's food cake, my friend!


----------



## Transk53

Touch Of Death said:


> The Devil's food cake, my friend!



Oh really my friend, try Rustic


----------



## Tez3

Touch Of Death said:


> OK, but can you argue the Caine an Able Story? God said, "No!".




Sorry but that's nothing to do with bread.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Tez3 said:


> Sorry but that's nothing to do with bread.


It has everything to do with bread. I know you think you have some special Hebrew meaning, but the fact is there isn't. Those passages were written for goat herders, and if you go a little to the north of Israel, the Cain and Able story doesn't even allow you to wear the same colors as a city dweller. Don't make me start posting links; cuz, I got my finger on the trigger.
Sean


----------



## Tez3

Touch Of Death said:


> It has everything to do with bread. I know you think you have some special Hebrew meaning, but the fact is there isn't. Those passages were written for goat herders, and if you go a little to the north of Israel, the Cain and Able story doesn't even allow you to wear the same colors as a city dweller. Don't make me start posting links; cuz, I got my finger on the trigger.
> Sean



Ok, whatever you think it is I'm sure you think you're right but it's Abel btw.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Tez3 said:


> Ok, whatever you think it is I'm sure you think you're right but it's Abel btw.


I know I am right. I did lots of research on this. It is crazy interesting. You are right, I was so busy trying to spell Cain, that I missed Abel, but it doesn't seem you do either.


----------



## Buka

So.....Cain and Abel bread isn't on the Paleo diet. 
(I can tell these things......it's a gift really)


----------



## donald1

im guessing its not the study of pale things

but joking aside good job on getting into the program! 



Touch Of Death said:


> The Devil's food cake, my friend!


 ...cake one of the reasons why i dont like diets


----------



## Touch Of Death

Buka said:


> So.....Cain and Abel bread isn't on the Paleo diet.
> (I can tell these things......it's a gift really)


Wheat is one of natures anomalies that early man happened upon. Normally the seed would just blow into the wind like it was supposed to, but this stuff was different. It would have just died off, but man was intrigued. We honed it, and are still honing it today.


----------



## Buka

Touch Of Death said:


> Wheat is one of natures anomalies that early man happened upon. Normally the seed would just blow into the wind like it was supposed to, but this stuff was different. It would have just died off, but man was intrigued. We honed it, and are still honing it today.



As a man who consumes a half loaf of bread a day, for fifty years - I salute the hone!

Yeah, I like bread.


----------



## Tez3

Touch Of Death said:


> Wheat is one of natures anomalies that early man happened upon. Normally the seed would just blow into the wind like it was supposed to, but this stuff was different. It would have just died off, but man was intrigued. We honed it, and are still honing it today.




I don't think one can sharpen seeds. There'd be no point.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Tez3 said:


> I don't think one can sharpen seeds. There'd be no point.


Clever! Alas, crossbreeding, or should I say cross-breading is killing us!!!!


----------



## Tez3

Touch Of Death said:


> Clever! Alas, crossbreeding, or should I say cross-breading is killing us!!!!



Wheat isn't the only thing that you can make bread with.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Tez3 said:


> Wheat isn't the only thing that you can make bread with.


I agreed with Tez3 on Jan 2nd 2015.


----------



## Tez3

We have a very good bakery on the Garrison, it helps Veterans as well as baking delicious food.
Veterans Artisan Bakery Rising to the Challenge of Rehabilitation


----------



## Transk53

Please stop posting.


----------



## Tez3

Transk53 said:


> Please stop posting.




Hungry?


----------



## Touch Of Death

Tez3 said:


> We have a very good bakery on the Garrison, it helps Veterans as well as baking delicious food.
> Veterans Artisan Bakery Rising to the Challenge of Rehabilitation


I would be there, I ain't no cave-man. I just like to know when I am sinning. It is more fun that way.


----------



## Tez3

Touch Of Death said:


> I would be there, I ain't no cave-man. I just like to know when I am sinning. It is more fun that way.



Well after you go there you'd have to go ten minutes down the road to here....Who s Here


----------



## Touch Of Death

Tez3 said:


> Well after you go there you'd have to go ten minutes down the road to here....Who s Here


Ah Ha! You have an agenda. That is cool.


----------



## Tez3

Agenda? No, I just believe that food should be enjoyed, it shouldn't become an 'issue', good unadulterated food and drink in moderation along with reasonable exercise makes for happy people. A tasty meal with friends and loved ones will do more for your than any 'detox' or 'magic shake'. Slow food, not fast food. No diets that make you dread eating, no weird concoctions that some company thinks it will make money from, no faddy made up diets that sell thousands of books, just honest clean food enjoyed.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Tez3 said:


> Agenda? No, I just believe that food should be enjoyed, it shouldn't become an 'issue', good unadulterated food and drink in moderation along with reasonable exercise makes for happy people. A tasty meal with friends and loved ones will do more for your than any 'detox' or 'magic shake'. Slow food, not fast food. No diets that make you dread eating, no weird concoctions that some company thinks it will make money from, no faddy made up diets that sell thousands of books, just honest clean food enjoyed.


I didn't have to buy a book to cut down on the pastries, but as we grow older the joints just ooze those grains out in the form of heat. LOL


----------



## Transk53

Tez3 said:


> Hungry?



Yes I was lol. Ordered Pizza


----------



## Shai Hulud

Tez3 said:


> A lot of scientific people believe it isn't that healthy for you though. Nutritionists warn of dangers in Paleo dieting


True. It's not for everybody. Criticisms of the Paleo Diet cite the possibility of wide, gaping holes being left in your nutrient intake. 

That being said Tez I've decided to give myselfa 30 day trial period for the diet first instead of implementing it indefinitely. I'll see how it goes. I'm not taking any supplements though.


----------



## Shai Hulud

Transk53 said:


> Yes I was lol. Ordered Pizza


Managed to work through the whole pie on your own, now?


----------



## Transk53

Shai Hulud said:


> True. It's not for everybody. Criticisms of the Paleo Diet cite the possibility of wide, gaping holes being left in your nutrient intake.
> 
> That being said Tez I've decided to give myselfa 30 day trial period for the diet first instead of implementing it indefinitely. I'll see how it goes. I'm not taking any supplements though.



Well good luck. Advice though I think you should listen to


----------



## Transk53

Shai Hulud said:


> Managed to work through the whole pie on your own, now?



Not quite


----------



## njc

I am heading down the paleo path with slowly cutting out refined sugars, gluten and eventually dairy. A really good book to read on this subject is primal body, primal mind. So far just from reducing gluten and cutting out refined sugars ive lost 8kg and feel much better


----------



## Tez3

I would worry about the Lancet report into the health of the original Paleo diet people. http://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(13)60598-X/abstract


----------



## Buka

Tez, I'm starting to get the feeling you don't care for this paleo thing.


----------



## Tez3

Buka said:


> Tez, I'm starting to get the feeling you don't care for this paleo thing.



Perhaps, lol. The whole diet industry worries me, I am a Girl Guide leader, we have girls and young women from age 5 to age 26 who are all very aware of body shape, how they look and of course the 'celebrity' culture. We want them to be happy with their bodies to be able to have self confidence and not to be bombarded by 'you must be thin', and 'you must diet'. We have various indicatives going about healthy eating, being active, self confidence and self esteem as well as the ones produced by the Worldwide organisation of Girl Guides and Girl Scouts but it's hard when it's pushed so much that one must diet because you aren't good enough as you are. 

The women behind the Paleo diet isn't an expert on Palaeontology, she isn't even an archaeologist, she's surmising from poor data what she thinks people in the Paleo time ate, and countless experts have proved her wrong. She is purely out to make money, just like all the other diet 'founders'. There has been no long term research on this diet of hers, while cutting out processed food etc can only be good the rest of her diet is a nonsense based on what she thinks will sell. It does annoy me, it makes me sad when a seven year old comes up to you and asks if you think they are fat when they are clearly not because they've heard there's a diet they can go on to make them 'right'.
Ditch diets, just eat cleanly.


----------



## Transk53

njc said:


> I am heading down the paleo path with slowly cutting out refined sugars, gluten and eventually dairy. A really good book to read on this subject is primal body, primal mind. So far just from reducing gluten and cutting out refined sugars ive lost 8kg and feel much better



Less gluten is something I have thinking after the Father recovered from the dreaded c word. He has to have a  gluten free diet now.


----------



## Tez3

One thing to bear in mind is that American food differs from ours, different recipes, different treatment of foodstuffs. Look up for example how American hens eggs are treated compared to ours. Bread is also something that is made differently. If you take on a diet an American based diet it will be different for us and vice versa. One is not better than the other just different ways of preparing food.


----------



## Transk53

Tez3 said:


> One thing to bear in mind is that American food differs from ours, different recipes, different treatment of foodstuffs. Look up for example how American hens eggs are treated compared to ours. Bread is also something that is made differently. If you take on a diet an American based diet it will be different for us and vice versa. One is not better than the other just different ways of preparing food.



Ah, so it is an American fad then.


----------



## Tez3

Transk53 said:


> Ah, so it is an American fad then.



I wouldn't describe it as such though, there's plenty of faddy diets coming from all over. The science behind this one is faulty though.
How to Really Eat Like a Hunter-Gatherer Why the Paleo Diet Is Half-Baked Interactive Infographic - Scientific American

It sounds a great idea but when you actually start researching it's nonsense. Cutting out processed food is good but what are you replacing it with? The meat may be organic and grass fed but it's from domesticated animals not wild animals which are now extinct. The honey  you are 'allowed' eat, isn't from wild bees, they are domesticated etc etc. It really can't happen, we have evolved and the food we eat whether animal or vegetable has evolved too.


----------



## Tez3

The British and EU egg as opposed to the American egg. Why American Eggs Would Be Illegal In A British Supermarket And Vice Versa - Forbes


----------



## Transk53

Tez3 said:


> The British and EU egg as opposed to the American egg. Why American Eggs Would Be Illegal In A British Supermarket And Vice Versa - Forbes



Interesting stuff there.


----------



## Tez3

Transk53 said:


> Interesting stuff there.




I don't fancy weeks old eggs! Mine are from the farm shop up the road and are days old only.


----------



## Transk53

Tez3 said:


> I don't fancy weeks old eggs! Mine are from the farm shop up the road and are days old only.



I prefer hours only. Like I used to get on the old farm, or from a local Essex farm, that used to be just down the road


----------



## Tez3

Transk53 said:


> I prefer hours only. Like I used to get on the old farm, or from a local Essex farm, that used to be just down the road



Yep that too but I can only get up to the farm shop irregularly, sometimes not at all in winter lol, it's up the A66, a wicked road in winter.


----------



## Steve

I'll go with Jack Lellane's motto:  If man made it, don't eat it.


----------



## Transk53

Steve said:


> I'll go with Jack Lellane's motto:  If man made it, don't eat it.



And if man didn't make it, just eat it


----------



## njc

Its more about the principle of the way of eating. Using good quality protiens, fats and vegetables. I am chef and a self confessed nerd. This way of eating and the effect of what we eat has on our bodies make sense to me, i have done a fair amount research and its made me feel alot better. The only part i will miss when i go full is the dairy (working as a chef makes it very hard).


----------

